# [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > All I wanted to do is get an electric car and run it off my electric
> > solar panels (5.2KW's) at my home... but I can't seem to get an
> > electric car... Insurance companies... The Government... utility
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Lee,

he can't do that because his car will fail at its first *Drive Clean* 
inspection.

So he can get at best 2 years usage from the car before he's hosed (that 
is if he gets the car inspected, registers it for 2 years, and then does 
the conversion immediately).



> Lee Hart wrote:
> > [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> All I wanted to do is get an electric car and run it off my electric
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Talk to a local insurance agent of an insurance company
that you like, tell him that you won't modify the weight
or any of the safety related things like brakes, just
swap out the engine for an electric motor and the car
should perform the same after as before.

When I sat down with my local Farmers insurance agent,
he also quickly figured out that there is no "USElectricar"
brand in his files, but the original VIN of the car still
referred back to the Chevrolet S10 that was used for the
conversion and after he stole a glance at the truck itself
he happily insured me for a 4-banger 2-wheel drive S10 and
since I only wanted liability insurance, the rate was very
good.
Now, if you want to insure the *value* of the EV, that is 
another story, but I recommend to go to an agent and
explain what you want to do.

Too bad that the bureacracy has not caught up to the EV
and you can't get anything better than the same rebate 
as if you were converting to Ethanol or LPG or so.

Soon we will see the systems change, but it will go faster when 
we help push, by being out there and driving what we consider
the solution to most problems of the dinosaur technology.

Happy grinning soon,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 11:13 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.

All I wanted to do is get an electric car and run it off my electric solar panels (5.2KW's) at my home.

Off the electrical grid and off the gas / diesel grid.
Sound's good to me, how about you.

GUESS WHAT.!!!! not in our Canada.!!!

If I buy a NEW 2008 car from a car dealer and convert it to run on Electricity the auto insurance Company's that I have called, that's 15 so far, Have told me we WILL NOT insurance this electric car, it is a "modified vehicle"
and we do not insure "modified vehicle's".

BUT wait it get's BETTER.

Government of Canada.
The Transport Canada ecoAUTO Rebate Program encourages Canadians to buy new fuel-efficient vehicles. This program offers rebates from $1000 to $2000.
Your car or truck must be on A list of eligible vehicles for the 2006, 2007 and 2008 model years. There is NOT one electric car on the list so I called and asked.
The answer I got "SORRY" not on the list NO rebate, Electric cars built or converted are NOT eligible for the Transport Canada ecoAUTO Rebate Program.

BUT wait it get's BETTER.

Government of Ontario.
Ontario Ministry of Revenue has Vehicles Powered by Alternative Fuels rebate program. This program offers rebates from $1000 to $2000 to vehicles that operate or are converted to operate on an alternative fuel.
* $1,000 for vehicles powered by any other alternative fuel
* $2,000 for HEVs delivered to purchasers after March 23, 2006
and before April 1, 2012.

So wait a minute, you mean to tell me that you'll give me $2000 if I buy a gas or diesel HEV car but I only get $1000 if I Buy or Convert to Electric Only. Well I called and YES that's what it means.

Remember I told you I have 5.2KW's of solar panels at my House.
After 3 or so years I am still not HOOKED up to the grid.

Why you ask.?

For the same Reasons I can't seem to get an electric car.
The Government(s) and utility company(s) It's the same type of story.

God help US all.!!!!


Scott.......................

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Please don't take offense, Scott, but I think you might be over-reacting a 
bit.

First, we have Canadian members of this list who DO have EVs and who DO have 
insurance. I could be wrong, of course, but I suspect you're just not 
asking the right agents the right way. Maybe some of our Canadian 
correspondents could forward to you (privately, off-list) the names and 
contact info for their agents.

Second, it sounds like your rebate program isn't structured for EVs. That 
could be because there aren't any (or very few) EVs offered for sale nor are 
there many likely purchasers. It's not a conspiracy; it's just a matter of 
the powers-that-be putting their rebate money where it's going to do the 
most good.

It's nice if the rebates help pay for your EV, but if they don't .... well, 
how badly do you want one? ;-)

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>> The classic advice is "It is better to ask for forgiveness than for
>> permission."



> Paul Wujek wrote:
> > Sorry Lee,
> > he can't do that because his car will fail at its first *Drive Clean*
> > inspection.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Maybe some of our Canadian
> > correspondents could forward to you (privately, off-list) the names
> > and contact info for their agents.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It wasn't for an EV, but I had a small school bus that I turned into an RV,
and my insurance company refused to insure a commercial or modified
vehicle. I took pictures of it and went to a real live human insurance
agent for a different company, and he said he'd take a look. Went and saw
the actual vehicle, got a weight slip to show it was still within the GWV
from when it was a school bus, and he insured it as an RV, no problem. I
think one of the keys is to do it in person instead of over the
phone/internet where they can't see what you actually have to assure them
it's not that weird.

Z



> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Talk to a local insurance agent of an insurance company
> > that you like, tell him that you won't modify the weight
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > Paul Wujek wrote:
> >> Sorry Lee,
> >> he can't do that because his car will fail at its first *Drive Clean*
> >> inspection.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Darin, did you get insurance on your Swift conversion?

Werner

On Wed, May 28, 2008 at 9:13 PM, Darin at- forkenswift.com <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > > Paul Wujek wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Another idea - MOVE out of Ontario!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 3:32 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.


> >> The classic advice is "It is better to ask for forgiveness than for
> >> permission."
>


> > Paul Wujek wrote:
> >> Sorry Lee,
> >> he can't do that because his car will fail at its first *Drive Clean*
> >> inspection.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee, this is great advice!
The authorities stock answer is NO, so just do it well and then put
them on the spot.

Regards, Rod Dilkes

>
> The classic advice is "It is better to ask for forgiveness than for
> permission." In other words, don't ask the government, auto
companies,
> or utility companies unless you want to be told, "No!"
>
> Go ahead and convert it to electric yourself. Don't tell them you
> converted it. Just register it and drive it exactly like every
other
> vehicle. If you do a competent job (and folks on this list can help
you
> do that), it will work just fine. Stay within the GVWR, bolt down
the
> batteries, cover all the electrical terminals; that sort of thing.
> --
> Ring the bells that still can ring
> Forget the perfect offering
> There is a crack in everything
> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377,
leeahart_at_earthlink.net



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just talked to an insurance broker. He is a friend of mine.
When you apply for insurance, one of the questions asked is whether the car
in question has been modified.

Secondly, if you convert a car after getting insurance, you are obligated to
inform your insurance company of the modifications; otherwise you may be
left out on a limb if you are in an accident.

He also doubted if one can get insurance on a modified electic vehicle that
was done by a do it yourselfer.

Werner



> Rod Dilkes <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Lee, this is great advice!
> > The authorities stock answer is NO, so just do it well and then put
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

From: Werner Peters
> I just talked to an insurance broker. He is a friend of mine.
> When you apply for insurance, one of the questions asked is whether
> the car in question has been modified.
>
> Secondly, if you convert a car after getting insurance, you are obligated
> to inform your insurance company of the modifications; otherwise you may
> be left out on a limb if you are in an accident.
>
> He also doubted if one can get insurance on a modified electic vehicle
> that was done by a do it yourselfer.

This is useful, Werner. Would you be able to research the matter further with him? What exactly is the insurance company worried about? Why do they care? For example,

1. What is the insurance company's definition of "modified"?
People obviously modify cars all the time. They install larger
wheels, replace the engine, do extensive bodywork, etc.

2. What specifically in the policy prohibits do-it-yourselfers?
What's the difference whether the engine was replaced by a
dealership, or the same mechanic but working on his own car?

3. How do you insure custom, classic, antique, or other specialty
vehicles in Canada?

4. What if the vehicle is retitled? For example, many small companies
in the US bought regular ICE cars, converted them into EVs, and
sold them with newly issued titles (Solectria, US Electricar, Jet
Industries, etc.)

5. What if the conversion is done by a company? What if that company
was in fact started by the person insuing the vehicle (i.e. this
is his very first prototype)?

6. What if an EV conversion is done using the parts from a factory EV,
such as a Ford Ranger ICE converted using parts from a real Ford
Ranger EV (like the motors that keep showing up on eBay). The
resulting vehicle is exactly the way Ford did it.

7. Does Canada have "stated value" policies?

8. Do they have basic liability insurance, where you are not insuring
the vehicle itself, but only the people and other vehicles or property
you hit?

9. Can Canadians post a bond and self-insure themselves? In the US,
wealthy families, large businesses, and even some car clubs create
their own mutual insurance company.

10. Lastly, what are the consequences of not having insurance? In some
states in the USA, the fine is basically a slap on the wrist.


--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Wed, 28 May 2008 23:09:35 -0400, "Werner Peters" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >I just talked to an insurance broker. He is a friend of mine.
> >When you apply for insurance, one of the questions asked is whether the car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I find that the insurance people I talk to on the phone will not answer
these questions. ALl tehy tell me is "We just follow the guidlines given to
us, and we will not insure a DIY modification of that extent. They regard
home made EV's as a 'substantial modification', and they simply don't have
the stats or the categories in place to determine the risk factors.

sooo, at this point, I may have wasted $1300 on a donor car. The engine is
already gone. Does anyone want to buy a 1998 Ford exscort Station wagon with
no motor?





> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > From: Werner Peters
> > > I just talked to an insurance broker. He is a friend of mine.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<off list>

Hi, I'm in Quebec, and you and Scott have me a little worried, so I
made a few calls yesterday.

I've asked my insurance company for a quote for converting my current
car (it probably wont be the donor, but, I thought it would actually
get the ball rolling).
They asked alot of questions, wrote it all down and they will get back to me.

My broker is TD-Meloche-Monnex, my insurance is Securite National (in Quebec).

They seemed more concerned about who was going to fix it if I got into
accident than about insuring it in the first place. I told them I
wanted to insure the depreciated value of my vehicle, about 6k$, plus
the 10k$ of new parts.

I suspect they will come back with a 'we'll insure you one-way only'
responce; but at least I'll know. I pointed to the
www.voitureselectrique.ca guys as an example of a commercial outfit
selling electric cars in Quebec; this reassured them somewhat.

I'll let you know how it turned out.

-Nick in Montreal

On 5/29/08, Werner Peters <[email protected]> wrote:
> I find that the insurance people I talk to on the phone will not answer
> these questions. ALl tehy tell me is "We just follow the guidlines given to
> us, and we will not insure a DIY modification of that extent. They regard
> home made EV's as a 'substantial modification', and they simply don't have
> the stats or the categories in place to determine the risk factors.
>
> sooo, at this point, I may have wasted $1300 on a donor car. The engine is
> already gone. Does anyone want to buy a 1998 Ford exscort Station wagon with
> no motor?
>
>
>
>


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > From: Werner Peters
> > > > I just talked to an insurance broker. He is a friend of mine.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am currently insured with TD Home and Auto and they turned down my request
to insure my EV project.
President's Choice also turned me down.
It has everything to do with converting it myself. I would have no problem
if I were to purchase a factory built EV.

Werner

On Thu, May 29, 2008 at 9:58 AM, nicolas drouin <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > <off list>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Darin,

It's good to hear that you could change the designation to EV.

My reply was to Lee's suggestion that he try to fly under the radar by 
not registering as an EV, I was just pointing out that that strategy 
wouldn't work very well.

I wasn't commenting on whether he could register as an EV, since I 
*know* a few people who already done that.



> Darin at- forkenswift.com wrote:
> >> Paul Wujek wrote:
> >>
> >>> Sorry Lee,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't you have kit-cars, specials, vintage vehicles, converted limos
and hearses in Canada? All of these require a "bespoke" underwitten
certificate. My electric van is covered with a high-street insurers,
but the home built conversion and the rare Peugeot 106 production EV
both had to go through a specialist insurer.
They asked for some additional info before insuring it, and the
price was a little higher, but other than that it's not a problem.

Shop around.



> Werner Peters <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I am currently insured with TD Home and Auto and they turned down my request
> > to insure my EV project.
> > President's Choice also turned me down.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Start by finding a better insurance agent. I have insured EVs (and 
currently insure one on-road EV) for 30 years in Ontario. Right now I 
am with Co-operators, but have had no issues insuring conversions with 
State Farm in the past. The Canadian insurance industry (and Ontario in 
particular) have made "modified" a bad word. This is aimed at the 
street racer crowd. You need to dig in to find out why your conversion 
does not fit the category. I have not yet done this, as my current EV 
predates the issue, but I understand others have insured conversions 
since this became an issue in Ontario.

The ecoAUTO program is a joke. Didn't you get it? It's an incentive 
program to get off fossil fuels from a government that is committed to 
fossil fuels. Last I read, about a month ago, the 2008 list of eligible 
vehicles isn't even complete yet. Some 2007 eligible folks still don't 
have their rebate cheques.  Do-it-yourself especially doesn't qualify as 
the feds can't control how many of these are brought into the country.

Ontario wants to support the auto industry. They don't make any EVs. 
So, no desire to incent that. EVs actually sneak in here under a 
provision for other alternative fuels.

As for your grid hookup, yes Ontario wanted the photo-op for renewables 
on the grid, but the utilities just aren't interested. Good luck with that.

Darryl McMahon
(I'm on digest and don't always get to read them all, so my further 
responses will likely not be timely)
Current on-road EV - 1973 Porsche 914 conversion

<[email protected]> (Scott) wrote:

All I wanted to do is get an electric car and run it off
my electric solar panels (5.2KW's) at my home.

Off the electrical grid and off the gas / diesel grid.
Sound's good to me, how about you.

GUESS WHAT.!!!! not in our Canada.!!!

If I buy a NEW 2008 car from a car dealer and convert it
to run on Electricity the auto insurance Company's that
I have called, that's 15 so far, Have told me we WILL NOT
insurance this electric car, it is a "modified vehicle"
and we do not insure "modified vehicle's".

BUT wait it get's BETTER.

Government of Canada.
The Transport Canada ecoAUTO Rebate Program encourages
Canadians to buy new fuel-efficient vehicles. This program
offers rebates from $1000 to $2000.
Your car or truck must be on A list of eligible vehicles
for the 2006, 2007 and 2008 model years. There is NOT one
electric car on the list so I called and asked.
The answer I got "SORRY" not on the list NO rebate,
Electric cars built or converted are NOT eligible for the
Transport Canada ecoAUTO Rebate Program.

BUT wait it get's BETTER.

Government of Ontario.
Ontario Ministry of Revenue has Vehicles Powered by
Alternative Fuels rebate program. This program
offers rebates from $1000 to $2000 to vehicles that operate
or are converted to operate on an alternative fuel.
* $1,000 for vehicles powered by any other alternative fuel
* $2,000 for HEVs delivered to purchasers after March 23, 2006
and before April 1, 2012.

So wait a minute, you mean to tell me that you'll
give me $2000 if I buy a gas or diesel HEV car but I only
get $1000 if I Buy or Convert to Electric Only. Well I called
and YES that's what it means.

Remember I told you I have 5.2KW's of solar panels at my House.
After 3 or so years I am still not HOOKED up to the grid.

Why you ask.?

For the same Reasons I can't seem to get an electric car.
The Government(s) and utility company(s)
It's the same type of story.

God help US all.!!!!


Scott.......................


-- 
Darryl McMahon
Are high energy costs getting you down? The hydrogen economy is not
going to save us. Want to know what will?

The Emperor's New Hydrogen Economy (in trade paperback and eBook)
http://www.econogics.com/TENHE/

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As mentioned by Lee, Why not start up your own conversion company, An LLC
here in the states costs about 200 bucks to start, "manufacture" a car and
then either insure it as a prototype or sell it to your wife as a company
converted car? Will that work?

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Werner Peters
Sent: Thursday, May 29, 2008 10:15 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.

I am currently insured with TD Home and Auto and they turned down my request
to insure my EV project.
President's Choice also turned me down.
It has everything to do with converting it myself. I would have no problem
if I were to purchase a factory built EV.

Werner

On Thu, May 29, 2008 at 9:58 AM, nicolas drouin <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > <off list>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I called Amica Insurance, told the lady I wanted to insure the
electrified Suzuki and sh said she would have to check with the
underwriters. Next day she called back and said, "No problem".



> Darryl McMahon <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Start by finding a better insurance agent.
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Werner Peters <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I find that the insurance people I talk to on the phone will not answer
> > these questions. ALl tehy tell me is "We just follow the guidlines given to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You know most states have a self insurance provision which many people 
do.
You'll have to check the details but it basically invovles getting a 
bond for the required minimal insurance requirements of the state and 
posting a record of it with the state. Then you are exempt from having 
to get insurance for your car through a company because you are proving 
you have the means to payout yourself on a minimally required accident 
coverage event.

Many people do this for regular cars many reasons including saving, 
inability to get company insurance etc.

The state only need to know you can cover a minimal payout if you drive 
on their roads - their is no actual requirement to get that coverage 
from a private insurance carrier.




> Mark Grasser wrote:
> > As mentioned by Lee, Why not start up your own conversion company, An
> > LLC
> > here in the states costs about 200 bucks to start, "manufacture" a car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good news.

I walked across the street and sat down across from a Cooperator's insurance
agent and told my story.
She made a phone call to a higher up, pased my story along.

Generally speaking, they will not insure heavily modified cars. In my case,
they said, if I am not enhancing the speed of the car, and so long as I get
a safety certificate, they would take me on. So my project is on again.

I asked if she minded if I referred her to others who are doing what I am
doing. She welcomes the business.

So Ontarians who are converting, email me privately if you want a name and
number.

Werner


On Thu, May 29, 2008 at 11:30 AM, storm connors <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > I called Amica Insurance, told the lady I wanted to insure the
> > electrified Suzuki and sh said she would have to check with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A friend of mine sent me this:

Image this:

Picture a world in which all the cars are electric, and have been for 100
years since their inception. History went from horse and buggy directly to
the electric motor vehicle.

Then, one day, some guys invented an engine with internal COMBUSTION. And
their design required the carrying of FLAMMABLE FUEL *onboard*.

People converting their electric cars to this system were *not* granted
insurance coverage because of the risk of FIRE and *explosion*. The refusal
letters spoke of the "inherent risk of carrying combustible liquids near the
passenger compartment."

Society too, rejected the concept because of the emissions and pollution.
People everywhere scoffed "that crazy invention would require petroleum
stations on every street =96 adding further risk and aesthetic disfiguremen=
t.

Ultimately, the concept fell by the wayside because people realized how *
messy* the transport of oil products in ocean vessels could be and would not
tolerate the possibility of MASSIVE spills that would endanger plant and
animal life - especially aquatic and bird life.

Fortunately, the gas-powered car never really caught on, and our world has
been a cleaner, safer, more beautiful place ever since.

The end.

Just imagine..
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The lesson here is, there is no substitute for personal contact in business
dealings. Phone and internet are great for certain things, but being able
to look someone in the eye is the best way to get things done in business.

..
Norm
http://www.wacparts.com


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Werner Peters
Sent: Thursday, May 29, 2008 9:31 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.

Good news.

I walked across the street and sat down across from a Cooperator's insurance
agent and told my story.
She made a phone call to a higher up, pased my story along.

Generally speaking, they will not insure heavily modified cars. In my case,
they said, if I am not enhancing the speed of the car, and so long as I get
a safety certificate, they would take me on. So my project is on again.

I asked if she minded if I referred her to others who are doing what I am
doing. She welcomes the business.

So Ontarians who are converting, email me privately if you want a name and
number.

Werner


On Thu, May 29, 2008 at 11:30 AM, storm connors <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > I called Amica Insurance, told the lady I wanted to insure the
> > electrified Suzuki and sh said she would have to check with the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree. I sensed that she was ready to turn me down, like all the others,
but I talked to her about electric cars being the up and coming thing, and
she said, "Let me make a phone call.." She made a call to a superior, and
sure enough, they allowed it.

Werner



> Norm Woodward <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The lesson here is, there is no substitute for personal contact in business
> > dealings. Phone and internet are great for certain things, but being able
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > 8. Do they have basic liability insurance, where you are not insuring
> > the vehicle itself, but only the people and other vehicles or property
> > you hit?

Yes, this is commonly called 'PLPD' insurance or the minimum requirement.
But even this coverage can be difficult to get with a modified vehicle.
That is why I am looking forward to some OEM EV's or even plug-in hybrids.

> > 9. Can Canadians post a bond and self-insure themselves? In the US,
> > wealthy families, large businesses, and even some car clubs create
> > their own mutual insurance company.

Yes, you can do that provided you meet the requirements.

> > 10. Lastly, what are the consequences of not having insurance? In some
> > states in the USA, the fine is basically a slap on the wrist.

The fine here is somewhere around $2500, and if something goes wrong,
you're on the hook for it, too. Interestingly enough, if you are in
an accident while impaired (DUI, on speed, weed, whatever), your
insurance is void. It is mandatory to be insured and prove it when
you renew your tags, as well.

-Dale

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Werner Peters wrote:
> > Picture a world in which all the cars are electric, and have been for 100
> > years since their inception... Then, one day, some guys invented an engine
> > with internal COMBUSTION...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee
You never fail to impress me!!!!

How do we publish it so it is on the desk of every politician out there?

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: Friday, May 30, 2008 1:26 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.



> Werner Peters wrote:
> > Picture a world in which all the cars are electric, and have been for 100
> > years since their inception... Then, one day, some guys invented an
> engine
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> A thought-provoking way to express the problem. Here's my attempt:
> >> http://www.davesevs.com/grinch.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's great news, Werner -

I was going to second Nicolas Drouin's advice to talk to a TD/Melloche 
Monnex broker. They were one of two companies that offered me a policy 
on a conversion (on the condition I had it inspected by a conversion 
expert - REV Consultants, Ottawa).

Darin

---



> Werner Peters wrote:
> > Good news.
> >
> > I walked across the street and sat down across from a Cooperator's insurance
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations!

That was also my experience - sit down with the agent and work it out, there is a way.


Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Werner Peters
Sent: Thursday, May 29, 2008 11:15 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] NO electric car in Ontario Canada.

I agree. I sensed that she was ready to turn me down, like all the others, but I talked to her about electric cars being the up and coming thing, and she said, "Let me make a phone call.." She made a call to a superior, and sure enough, they allowed it.

Werner



> Norm Woodward <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > The lesson here is, there is no substitute for personal contact in
> > business dealings. Phone and internet are great for certain things,
> ...


----------

